# Frrrogs



## Rasper

Anyone having luck with frogs? Water temp is there structure is there now is putting frogs there working for anyone? If so what frog and color... and structure please


----------



## Mr. A

I caught 3 last night on a cabelas chuck it jr.frog. Black and green.

As a side note in the last few weeks I fished a quarry and I fished a pond twice, once during the day and once during the evening. I did not know frogs are cannibalistic! Each time, using a 1/2oz natural colored frog, I caught giant frogs when I got to close to the bank while retrieving. Literally, hooked through the lip and all!









One thing I did learn was how an actual frog moves across the veggie mats. I have modified my retrieve to mimic what I saw but not sure if its helped yet....

Mr. A


----------



## JohnPD

Mr. A said:


> I caught giant frogs when I got to close to the bank while retrieving. Literally, hooked through the lip and all!
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. A


That's cool!


----------



## Rasper

That's funny! But yeah you obviously never seen what giant bullfrogs eat

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RGonzales714

Caught this one Monday on a scum frog, brown-green, over moss/muck.


----------



## ducman491

Caught a frog on a 4" Yum Dinger with a chartreuse tail. He swirled on it as it dropped off a pad and I thought it was a fish so I went right back there and waited a bit longer to set the hook. Oops.


----------



## FishermanMurph

I been told frogs are territorial. They're always chasing my frogs. 

Got all bass from a trip last weekend on a bullfrog colored frog so they're chowing down on them.


----------



## Rasper

FishermanMurph said:


> I been told frogs are territorial. They're always chasing my frogs.
> 
> Got all bass from a trip last weekend on a bullfrog colored frog so they're chowing down on them.


That's what I like to hear.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog

crushed them on frogs the other day....bet we caught 15 in an hour....all 15-18" too...nice fish....first explosion on the frog in this one area my buddy hooked and it was a PIG....went straight into the weeds and it came off....was a big fish.....oh well!


----------



## Mr. A

I'm not sure there is a better feeling than when a bass explodes on a frog and what was quiet sounds like a train wreck!

Mr. A


----------



## Bad Bub

Mr. A said:


> I'm not sure there is a better feeling than when a bass explodes on a frog and what was quiet sounds like a train wreck!
> 
> Mr. A


No doubt!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

Mr. A said:


> I'm not sure there is a better feeling than when a bass explodes on a frog and what was quiet sounds like a train wreck!
> 
> Mr. A


Agree completely

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## drew7997

Wish I could hook one. I've missed two now. 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## Mr. A

Drew, take a pair of pliars and bens the hooks away from the body, just enough that when you swipe a finger along the frog the top of the hook catches you just a little. Too much and its no longer weedless! You don't need to bend much so go a lil at a time... You will get a little weeds/moss every now and again, but it is worth it to me!

Once I did this my hook up ratio went from 60% to about 85% or 90%. I saw out on youtube once and tried it out, works great!

Mr. A


----------



## Bassbme

The bending the hooks out tip Mr A gave is a good one. It's also something I do with weedles jigs. Bend the hook out enough so you can feel the hooks' point sticking you when you close your hand around it. (the hook towards your palm) What Mr A said about the lure being a little less weedless also applies to the bent out jig hook. It will hang up a little easier, but it makes a big difference in hook ups.


----------



## drew7997

I tried that, but don't think it moved any as it was still touching body. Plus limited tools on the water vs at home. 
I'll test it out next weekend. I want to go tomorrow, just need to catch up on housework. 

Thanks again guys!

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## Scum_Frog

Drew, what kind of set up are you using??? Rod, reel, line, frog??? ALWAYS run braided line on frogs....at least 40# power pro or better. Run a HEAVY rod with a ton of back bone....when it comes to froggin you want to be able to keep the fish up on top the water especially if theres a ton of weeds....so between the line, backbone of the rod its HUGE. I like a 7:1 reel as well....I want to be able to reel in the line quick, set the hook HARD and keep that fish up.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Fished a pond lastnight where the chorus from the frogs was almost nonstop, we did well on zoom 6" zoom lizards in junebug color, should we try some sort of frog bait?? any brand or kind of retrieve?? Thanks


----------



## Mr. A

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Fished a pond lastnight where the chorus from the frogs was almost nonstop, we did well on zoom 6" zoom lizards in junebug color, should we try some sort of frog bait?? any brand or kind of retrieve?? Thanks


I always start twitching in a situation where you have a (1)pond, (2)frogs calling, and (3)a known bad population. (shaking a little now just thinking about it!)

I only use reckless frogs, not the plastics you rig yourself, no reason really, but thats what mt post is based on....

Brand comes down to what you prefer, I like my 5/8oz live target bullfrog (only have this because I found it at a deep discount!), 1/2oz booyah padcrushers, and Matzuo 1/4oz nano frogs. 

Color depends on water color and the presence of floating vegitation, out lack there of. I stick with blackish and natural colors mostly. 

Retrieve depends on the water and floating stuff too, imo. Less floating stuff and I'll go to a popping frog; more, and I use a regular top water a weedless frog. I like to "pad hop" when going from one to another with a pause on the edges. Short twitches, random pauses. 

Hope that helps!

Mr. A


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Thanks Mr A lots of good info there.


----------



## lang99

Scum_Frog said:


> Drew, what kind of set up are you using??? Rod, reel, line, frog??? ALWAYS run braided line on frogs....at least 40# power pro or better. Run a HEAVY rod with a ton of back bone....when it comes to froggin you want to be able to keep the fish up on top the water especially if theres a ton of weeds....so between the line, backbone of the rod its HUGE. I like a 7:1 reel as well....I want to be able to reel in the line quick, set the hook HARD and keep that fish up.


X2, the only set-up for throwing a frog!


----------



## drew7997

drew7997 said:


> I tried that, but don't think it moved any as it was still touching body. Plus limited tools on the water vs at home.
> I'll test it out next weekend. I want to go tomorrow, just need to catch up on housework.
> 
> Thanks again guys!
> 
> From Drew on my Droid X
> 
> LMB: 18 largest-13"
> Gills:
> Crappie: 6 largest 9"
> Other: 1


I use 40lb PP braid attached to a 6.3:1 bc and an AG Vendetta VTC66-5 rod all attached to a scum frog. My money is on the hooks of the screen. 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## drew7997

Mr. A, 
Just tried bending the hooks. Did fine on hook 1. Hook 2 broke. So off to buy new! 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## Mr. A

Dang Hurcules! When bending the hooks don't put too much muscle into it. I use a leatherman, gran the hook just below the barb, then push on the middle of the frog where the hook comes together.

Good luck with the next one. BTW, what type of frog was it?

Mr. A


----------



## drew7997

It was worth a try. I honestly don't think it was bending. I adjusted how you described. Probably a bad hook composition. 
It was a green scum frog. 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## Mr. A

From what I recall of my old scum frog the hooks were really hard and thick, but that also makes them brittle. 

Mr. A


----------



## drew7997

That they are! Read on their website that they use Owner hooks too! 
Anyway, picked up two. One white /green scum frog and one KVD in yellow/ black. 
The kvd body wasn't as subtle as the SF. The kvd was larger though. Is there a particular ToD to fish the frogs? 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## Mr. A

If you are d fishing cover then I would say no. Go for it! If the cover is sparse our nonexistant I would prefer to have a little bit of overcast, or throw it as the sun comes up or is going down.

To me the key to top water frogs without floating cover is contrast. The fish needs to be able to see it from below. I also prefer to toss the frog on the bank and twitch out into the water. I'v noticed that if you come off the bank and pop the frog quickly to another cover you can get get tell tail swirls in the area that let you know the bass are there and are searching.

One other trick I learned because I got hung up, is to pause the frog in grass, weeds, etc that are rooted in the water at shore. Bounce the string to make the grass make ripples in the water. Pause for a while and either do it again, or pop it fast for the first 5 to 6 feet of the bank. I think bass sense something is there and weight for it to jump in because I seem to get alot of reaction strikes doing that. Unfortunately, because it's a reaction strike I don't think the bass commit fully, so be careful with setting the hook too soon, let the rods load a little.

Lastly, I bought a replacement for the last frog I lost and from the pkg the hooks are set perfectly for me. Outs the 1/4oz Matzuo Nano Kroaker if you want to see what I mean. I bens all my frog hooks to set this way.

Let me know if I can help you out any more....

Mr. A


----------



## dstiner86

Anybody try live target frogs?. (Forgive me if someone mentioned them ohub app is loading stupid)... however pickee on up last winter those things look crazy real!! Can't wait to find somewhere to try it out

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A

dstiner86 said:


> Anybody try live target frogs?. (Forgive me if someone mentioned them ohub app is loading stupid)... however pickee on up last winter those things look crazy real!! Can't wait to find somewhere to try it out
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I have one, 5/8oz, bullfrog/natural color. Only got it because it was deeply discounted, but it is a cadillac a far as top water frogs go. Doesn't "pop" very well, but is a dream otherwise.....

Mr. A


----------



## Rasper

I have the same one. I love it casts far and accurate. Like he said doesn't pop well but if you use a medium rod and don't twitch it hard you can make it move so real in open water. I think its worth the ten bucks cause when I buy lures I always buy two (one natural one darker) this I bought one natural. Love it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

You guys like to walk them, pop them, or just stop and go? Or does it depend on the situation? I have a couple spros but I have been flippin a lot lately and havent used them much. I plan on switching between the three till I find a pattern...just wanted to see if you guys had a favorite.

Also thanks for all the info. Lots of very helpful stuff. I bend my hooks out on my jigs so it only makes sense to do it to frogs too.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub

SeanStone said:


> You guys like to walk them, pop them, or just stop and go? Or does it depend on the situation? I have a couple spros but I have been flippin a lot lately and havent used them much. I plan on switching between the three till I find a pattern...just wanted to see if you guys had a favorite.
> 
> Also thanks for all the info. Lots of very helpful stuff. I bend my hooks out on my jigs so it only makes sense to do it to frogs too.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I do all three. Sometimes all in the same cast....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lordofthepunks

trim the "legs" down about halfway too... helps with hook ups, bass sometimes grab the legs and don't get the hooks in their mouth... shorter legs makes this happen less...


----------



## Mr. A

lordofthepunks said:


> trim the "legs" down about halfway too... helps with hook ups, bass sometimes grab the legs and don't get the hooks in their mouth... shorter legs makes this happen less...


+1 Never thought to tell him that. I pull the legs forward along the back and trim off what sticks forward of the frog. This way the legs are the same length as the frog.

Mr. A


----------



## Mr. A

Ok. I was thinking of this thread tonight.

This one came up through some slop, breached completely and tossed my frog about a foot to one side. I waited a full 30 sec then started twitching it by bouncing the string. BOOM! Hot out a second time! That was abnormal, but I got him!

Mr. A


----------



## Mr. A

Some more pickles working the camera























Mr. A


----------



## SeanStone

Fished with frogs or the first time this evening. Fished from 4 till 10 in pads and matts. I used three brands so I figured id share what I thought of each.

Spro....easy to walk and made a decent popping noise. Very weedless, the hooks set well below the body. Very water tight body.

Live target ....no walking action what so ever. Very bouyant in the head of the frog so it goes over mats really well. Water gets in the hole where the hooks exit the frog. Very realiatic looking but you can flake the paint off.

Jackall....probably my favorite so far. Hooks are semi weeedless...makes for good hook ups but you will get some vegitaion on occasion. Walks great...pops as good as spros...and makes a deep chugging noise when retrieved at moderate speeds, which was good for the stop and go retrieve. This frog also leaked a little water through the hole where the hooks exit....maybe 1 out of every 5 or 6 casts id give it a squeeze to drain it out. 

As of now I like jackall, spro, and then live target in that order. Probably won't buy any more live targets honestly. Although thr smaller ones looked like good smallmouth candidates. Hope this helps someone.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A

Sean, were any of those actual poppers? (with the open mouth look) Or were they regular frogs of the weedless variety?

By the way, the frog in the pic is a pad crusher. I did notice that when out starts getting water in the body out will chirp when twitched hard...
Mr. A


----------



## SeanStone

I did throw a black spro that was a popper. I didnt post on it because its hard to compare apples to oranges. I didnt like the popper style as much to be honest. I feel that it limits what you can do with the frog....ie walk the dog. The original frog styles can pop too....just not as loud. The popper style did tend to spray water ontop of the mat more though.


Chirping......i may have to see if the other frogs will do that. I dont like leaving water in my frogs so far....they set too low in the water. 




Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A

I'm not 100% sure I know how to replicate it really, but I will try next time I am out! (check out the new signature! LOL)

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## SeanStone

Thats pretty neat


----------



## Scum_Frog

Mr A......want a tip from a NON-Pro....LOL....

Noticed in your pic of the fish with the Booya in its mouth.....trim the legs....cut them so they are around 2-2½" Long on both sides.....it will help from a lot of short strikes and blue gils messing with you....I think it helps with the action as well!! I think you will like it, it has helped me out a ton!


----------



## Mr. A

Scum Frog, all the legs on mt frogs are cut short. I'm not sure about exact length but I gold the legs up over the back of the frog and cut off whatever hands in front so the legs and body are about the same length.

However, I may measure them and see how long they are for sure, cannot hurt.

I don't usually have issues with short strikes, mostly it's just that the bass do get the lure at all but were close enough to move it. That is unless what I just described is actually a short strike, but the bass don't actually ever pull on the frog....

Still, gonna measure when I get home just to see....

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## drew7997

Hitting the water tomorrow at 5 am. Should be a throw down showdown! I took the dog, Zellie, out to the campground this evening and the water was crystal clear! That's at Nimisila btw. 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## Mr. A

Drew, how'd ya do?

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## SeanStone

Fished kiser lake today from 7am to 4pm and threw a frog the entire time. Worked fallen trees and weed edges at dawn and then hit the pads afternoon. Ended up with 17 bass on the jackall frog in bluegill color. Nothing big....lots of 13" bass but it sure was fun. Im thinking the frog may only last a couple more trips like that before its time to get a new one.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## drew7997

Mr. A said:


> Drew, how'd ya do?
> 
> ~^~^~^~^~^
> | Mr. A
> |
> ¿ <°»))))>{


Well, 
We started first thing at 5 am. Had a usual morning with something wrong, couldn't get the strap (attached to the front, term?) released, so I took it apart. Meanwhile a guy said a duck was over in the pads, asked if we could go free it. I said sure we'll check it out. Operation Save Daffy Duck began. 
Full throttle at 3 mph straight into the pads quickly turn into 0. Used the push pole to get closer. Just as we were within 10 yards in complete darkness, we here the splashing stop and the wings flapping of a blue heron. We'll, at least I think that is what I saw against the dark sky. Since I love those birds, I'm confident in saying 90%. We backed out of the pads. Almost there when we heard/saw more splashing. I said whatever we are loosing daylight and it's moving around and we are almost out. (these pads are about 30yds deep. 
By the time we got out, we could see. I could watch this thing move among then pads because the pads would tick as the hit them. After about 20 of fishing near, I saw two splashes at the same time and said
Operation Save Daffy Duck is turning into Operation Catch a Fish! Didn't get anything. Later I learned those were probably bedding carp. 
Throughout the next 4 hours didn't get a single bite at Nimisila. Again, I was captain of the charter. My co-angler picked up 2. Would have been 3 but lost it at the boat. All cranks. Only 10 and 11 inches. I would fish pads while he fished the open water side. Water clarity was amazing! Looked almost like "HD" when looking into 4' I could see 6' down. I would watch for fish swimming by and then look at the FF, and say WERE?!!!
I think for me it was more about being out on the water vs fishing. 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## Mr. A

I went out looking to frog for bass for about an hour last night. Some fella and his son were there. I started talking with the dad and the son was trying to catch a frog.

The kid was laying down on the bank with his hand out about the swype at a frog he'd jumped out of the grass when, BOOM!, a bass smashed that frog f right in front of the kid. The kid screamed Noooooooo!

I just happened to be looking at his dad and with the kid behind him I caught out out of the corner of my eye.

It would be totally awesome to see that, but the kid was too scared to appreciate it.....

I caught nothing on the frog.

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Bassbme

Drew, with water that clear are you staying back from those pads you were fishing? Are you making longer casts? Are you paying attention to where your shadow falls on the water? If you're fishing specific targets, are you making the quietest presentation you're capable of? 

If you are using baits that you retrieve horizontally, are you keeping them moving at a fairly good clip? If they are baits that you fish stationary or slow, are you using natural colors? If you're using braid, are you using a fluorocarbon or a nylon mono filament leader on it? Are you fishing deeper water? Heavier cover?

These are all things you need to think about, because clear water is a different ball game than you may be used to. Clear water = details count.


----------



## mo65

I heard a frog tip the other day that I was just wondering if anyone here had tried. I haven't tried this yet...but the tip is to trim one leg an inch shorter than the other...which is supposed to make walking the frog easier. I thought to myself why not just pull it out a bit farther on one side?. The silicone strands are just one piece...coming out both sides. Thoughts?:F


----------



## Rasper

Got this Friday evening he was about 2 lbs thank god he wasn't any bigger he grabbed it in matted grass and I had only 30lbs braid tried solo hard to yank him up on top and reel as fast as I could.








Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## drew7997

Bassbme said:


> Drew, with water that clear are you staying back from those pads you were fishing? Are you making longer casts? Are you paying attention to where your shadow falls on the water? If you're fishing specific targets, are you making the quietest presentation you're capable of?
> 
> If you are using baits that you retrieve horizontally, are you keeping them moving at a fairly good clip? If they are baits that you fish stationary or slow, are you using natural colors? If you're using braid, are you using a fluorocarbon or a nylon mono filament leader on it? Are you fishing deeper water? Heavier cover?
> 
> These are all things you need to think about, because clear water is a different ball game than you may be used to. Clear water = details count.


Honestly, I doubt it. Lol. 
Ok Really:
yes I was making as long of casts as I could because I was 10 ft to the edge of pads and the pads were 40- 50 yards deep. I have 34 yards of braid before my knot which is about my max in casting distance. So I couldn't quite get to the bank like Mr A. always says he does. 
No to the shadow, but I would fish mostly to the southeast= shadow was northwest 
I did try to be quite with presentations. 
The cranks and frogs I moved various speeds. 
No to natural colors except for the swim baits and the spinnerbait. 
Yes braid, 40lb PP. No leader
Heavy cover in general this time out. 

I figured that clear water meant exact presentation, but no idea really. Now I know. 
Let me know when you want to go on that trip we spoke of  . I have been antsy waiting to go and learn! 

Thanks again to all for any suggestions! 
From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## Mr. A

Drew, just to be clear, I do not have access to a boat and all of my frigging experience is from shore. At least 85% in ponds as well!

I don't see how outs any different then being in a boat other that I can run the bank much easier, but have to have a smaller "arch"in the bank in order to throw the frog there and come off onto the mat.

Bassbeme hit the nail on the head with regard to clear water; it is a whole different ball game and everything counts!


~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Rasper

mo65 said:


> I heard a frog tip the other day that I was just wondering if anyone here had tried. I haven't tried this yet...but the tip is to trim one leg an inch shorter than the other...which is supposed to make walking the frog easier. I thought to myself why not just pull it out a bit farther on one side?. The silicone strands are just one piece...coming out both sides. Thoughts?:F


I would try pulling it before cutting it. Frogs are expensive. But I think they cut it cause frogs will go for the legs sometimes.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RGonzales714

Caught 13 at Mogadore Friday afternoon, using a SPRO frog, Green/Brown, all about this size, a few bigger, fished for about 3 hours.


----------



## Mr. A

Caught these first thing this morning. Was a good start to the day.....





























All on a padcrusher. I sunk hooks into every bite I got but one jumped and threw the bait half way back to me.

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## lordofthepunks

I caught a good one the other day on go pro video... Haven't figured out the editing process... May have to send it to mo so he can edit it... It was a pretty sweet catch...


----------



## Mr. A

lordofthepunks said:


> I caught a good one the other day on go pro video... Haven't figured out the editing process... May have to send it to mo so he can edit it... It was a pretty sweet catch...


I would love a go-pro for this exact reason.... Frogging! Not sure I would like it on my head but if I'm ever gonna be famous I better make some sacrifices!

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## dstiner86

So I've read it a lot on here people modifying there frog and today I noticed a lot that my livetarget frog definitely has some abnormally long "legs" but that's like taking scissors to a ten dollar bill and just I can't seem to bring myself to do it.. so does it help action more if I do say take little of here and there? And by general census of those who did I pull the "legs" to the front of the frog and cut over hang..keep em lose or put tension before I snip away?. Really wanting to finally catch something on a frog.. I've only experienced the strike.. but failed every hook up.. so if its something thag will improve presentation and increase stikes I'm willing to try it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

Got another about an hour ago.








Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme

dstiner86 said:


> So I've read it a lot on here people modifying there frog and today I noticed a lot that my livetarget frog definitely has some abnormally long "legs" but that's like taking scissors to a ten dollar bill and just I can't seem to bring myself to do it.. so does it help action more if I do say take little of here and there? And by general census of those who did I pull the "legs" to the front of the frog and cut over hang..keep em lose or put tension before I snip away?. Really wanting to finally catch something on a frog.. I've only experienced the strike.. but failed every hook up.. so if its something thag will improve presentation and increase stikes I'm willing to try it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The only reason I cut them off is that you'll sometimes you'll get short strikes because of them. That's really only something you need to worry about if you're fishing them in more open water though. Pan fish also like to tug on them from time to time. Some say that shortening them some makes it easier to "walk the dog" with a frog as well. That very well may be. Personally I can't get my Live Target frog to walk at all, even with the trimmed down legs.

As far as missing hook ups. I know you have read this and probably told this over and over, but wait to set the hook. I know it's hard to do, but the fish aren't going to let go. Some say wait until you feel the weight of the fish before you set the hook. I personally don't wait that long, but I do wait until I can see if my bait is still on top of the water before I set the hook. If I don't see the bait, then I set the hook. That's why I like a white, or brightly colored frog. They're much easier to see.


----------



## lordofthepunks

dstiner86 said:


> So I've read it a lot on here people modifying there frog and today I noticed a lot that my livetarget frog definitely has some abnormally long "legs" but that's like taking scissors to a ten dollar bill and just I can't seem to bring myself to do it.. so does it help action more if I do say take little of here and there? And by general census of those who did I pull the "legs" to the front of the frog and cut over hang..keep em lose or put tension before I snip away?. Really wanting to finally catch something on a frog.. I've only experienced the strike.. but failed every hook up.. so if its something thag will improve presentation and increase stikes I'm willing to try it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The point of trimming the legs is for more hook ups... It will effect action as well but that isn't going to guarantee you will get more strikes. However trimming the legs will guarantee you will have a higher percentage of successful hookups


----------



## lordofthepunks

Mr. A said:


> I would love a go-pro for this exact reason.... Frogging! Not sure I would like it on my head but if I'm ever gonna be famous I better make some sacrifices!
> 
> ~^~^~^~^~^
> | Mr. A
> |
> ¿ <°»))))>{


It's pretty awesome... I mounted it on a pedestal seat on the rear deck... Worked great... The one I caught on camera the other day was a subtle slurp, barely noticeable but the camera caught it, the whole event. It was bad ass and at a lake that's not known for froggin. I may try to load it tonight


----------



## Mr. A

My luck is that either it wouldn't be pointed in the right direction or if further to turn out on! LOL, then have some amazing catch happen!

Or I would have hours and hours of me fishing but not catching.

Wish you could rent them somewhere, that would be worth it to me......

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Cat Man

Mr. A said:


> I went out looking to frog for bass for about an hour last night. Some fella and his son were there. I started talking with the dad and the son was trying to catch a frog.
> 
> The kid was laying down on the bank with his hand out about the swype at a frog he'd jumped out of the grass when, BOOM!, a bass smashed that frog f right in front of the kid. The kid screamed Noooooooo!
> 
> I just happened to be looking at his dad and with the kid behind him I caught out out of the corner of my eye.
> 
> It would be totally awesome to see that, but the kid was too scared to appreciate it.....
> 
> I caught nothing on the frog.
> 
> ~^~^~^~^~^
> | Mr. A
> |
> ¿ <°»))))>{


I have found that around weeds and structure, when I can't get a topwater frog bite on, if you put a small bullet weight on, like a texas rig, the frog will swim right under the surface and the bass love it.


----------



## mo65

Did some frog fishing this morning. The bite was light...they didn't blow up on the frog like usual...just kind of pushed it around or lightly sucked it under. Here's a short video with one catch. :G

[YOUTUBE]UULRBC48GkTu7RSM0C6C6F_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. A

Cat Man said:


> I have found that around weeds and structure, when I can't get a topwater frog bite on, if you put a small bullet weight on, like a texas rig, the frog will swim right under the surface and the bass love it.


Hmmm? Now I need to try that cause it shouldn't hurt anything of its on pads, but in open water it'll go below the surface...... Now I need to get up early and try that out tomorrow.

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## freshwater_newb

Looking up the jackall frog mr a mentioned i came across this promotional vid of one of their pros using it open water http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEc04gWvyUw 

don't know where that lake is, but jesus, it's full of giant bass

Also: is it normal for bass fishing yanking the fish out of the water like that? I mean not playing it or anything but cranking it across the water and heaving up on the bank like this guy is doing? 

or is that just a bassmaster dude type tactic to rack up numbers, get it in the boat and move on kind of thing. basically, is that the way you guys are fishing bass? 'cause if you are, I been doin it wrong


----------



## Bad Bub

freshwater_newb said:


> Looking up the jackall frog mr a mentioned i came across this promotional vid of one of their pros using it open water http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEc04gWvyUw
> 
> don't know where that lake is, but jesus, it's full of giant bass
> 
> Also: is it normal for bass fishing yanking the fish out of the water like that? I mean not playing it or anything but cranking it across the water and heaving up on the bank like this guy is doing?
> 
> or is that just a bassmaster dude type tactic to rack up numbers, get it in the boat and move on kind of thing. basically, is that the way you guys are fishing bass? 'cause if you are, I been doin it wrong


When your fishing for money, generally you want that fish up and in the boat as soon as possible. When I'm out just fun fishing, I like to play with them. (Its not real good to the fish to completely wear it out though)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## freshwater_newb

Bad Bub said:


> When your fishing for money, generally you want that fish up and in the boat as soon as possible. When I'm out just fun fishing, I like to play with them. (Its not real good to the fish to completely wear it out though)


ok good to know.

since i'm not eating the bass i like to play while it's on the line. really work the action and the fish's fight.

not 'til exhaustion though, yep i know that.

so basically for the money guys it's like food fishing. get them on and get them in. got it.


----------



## SeanStone

Got a good one today before the hard rain. I wore the paint and plastic off my jackall iobee frog, and lost my spro somewhere in my car, so I was forced to throw my live target frog. (My least favorite frog)










20.25" and 4lbs 10oz. You can still see the frog hanging out its gills. I didn't get a pic with me and the fish because it got fiesty in the yak and released itself. Needless to say its my new favorite frog. LOL. 

I had a huge one blow up on the frog earlier but the bass missed the frog. My heart ended up in my throat. On the above fish I was making long casts into laydowns and walking and pausing the frog until I got 20 feet off the bank. At that point I burned the frog back to the yak, skipping it off the water when I saw a wake behind the wake of the frog. I stopped the frog and the bass crushed it. My heart raced again. 

I dont know how much more of frog fishing my heart can take.


----------



## Bad Bub

SeanStone said:


> Got a good one today before the hard rain. I wore the paint and plastic off my jackall iobee frog, and lost my spro somewhere in my car, so I was forced to throw my live target frog. (My least favorite frog)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20.25" and 4lbs 10oz. You can still see the frog hanging out its gills. I didn't get a pic with me and the fish because it got fiesty in the yak and released itself. Needless to say its my new favorite frog. LOL.
> 
> I had a huge one blow up on the frog earlier but the bass missed the frog. My heart ended up in my throat. On the above fish I was making long casts into laydowns and walking and pausing the frog until I got 20 feet off the bank. At that point I burned the frog back to the yak, skipping it off the water when I saw a wake behind the wake of the frog. I stopped the frog and the bass crushed it. My heart raced again.
> 
> I dont know how much more of frog fishing my heart can take.


That's awesome! I know how "physical" frog fishing can get in a bass boat, couldn't imagine doing it in a kayak and staying dry.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A

SeanStone, that my friend is what its all about! Great catch!

Going out first thing in the morning to frog again. Hope to get a pug like you to post!

Tight lines

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ {


----------



## SeanStone

Thanks guys. Went out again tonight and didnt do as well. However my girlfriend somehow got a heron to eat her frog. I look over and this heron is standing in a foot of water with braid hanging from ita beak and Amanda asks , should I set the hook? My immediate reply was no.... but it wouldnt let it go. I got the scissors out and went to cut the line. This is when things got interesting. I grabbed the line and the heron started to flap its wings. I thought to myself this might not end well. The heron did stay grounded and I started to pull the line closer so I could leave as little string hanging out of the herons mouth as possible. A few tugs and the frog comes out....and the heron tries to eat it again. My girlfriend starts to reel it in quick and the heron takes after the frog. Luckily we got the frog into the bank before the heron ate it a second time.

Just thought id share. Tip of the day..... Dont cast near herons. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub

SeanStone said:


> Thanks guys. Went out again tonight and didnt do as well. However my girlfriend somehow got a heron to eat her frog. I look over and this heron is standing in a foot of water with braid hanging from ita beak and Amanda asks , should I set the hook? My immediate reply was no.... but it wouldnt let it go. I got the scissors out and went to cut the line. This is when things got interesting. I grabbed the line and the heron started to flap its wings. I thought to myself this might not end well. The heron did stay grounded and I started to pull the line closer so I could leave as little string hanging out of the herons mouth as possible. A few tugs and the frog comes out....and the heron tries to eat it again. My girlfriend starts to reel it in quick and the heron takes after the frog. Luckily we got the frog into the bank before the heron ate it a second time.
> 
> Just thought id share. Tip of the day..... Dont cast near herons.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That would have been the fight of your life! I smacked a sea gull in mid air with a #5 fat free shad one time. Put one hook on the back treble through a wing. By the time I reeled the bird in and got it unhooked, I had two hooks in my hand, a birds nest from hell and cuts and scratches from beak and feet from my finger tips to my elbows.... next time, he can keep it!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A

Thought ya'll would like this. I was froggin' the other day. Got a great hit, set the hook when the rod started to load, and the fight was on!

The fish was heading for weeds and deeper water and I was wenching on it to get it up to me. It started swimming toward a lay down, got up next to the trunk and stopped dead? No movement, pulling, nothing. Line never went slack, nothing to tell me the fish was even there, or gone?

I kept tension on the line and walked it down the bank to the laydown and sure enough, the frog was stuck in the trunk of that old tree!

I've named the "bass" I never saw, Houdini. I'll have no idea if I ever catch him, but I'm going to chase him as long as I can!

Ha ha ha, ain't froggin' for bass fun?!

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## freshwater_newb

This thread got me inspired so I went down to R & R today and bought myself a booyah pad crasher in bullfrog color. The jackall iobee and the live target frogs seem too expensive. I settled on the booyah and a scum frog 'cause I can get both for the price of one of those others.

Now I just need to find a scum frog to go along with today's 'walking' type frog and I'll be ready to hit the weeds just as soon as my stitches are out.

I see everyone is recommending heavy test braid for dragging the fish out of deep cover but I guess I'll be finding out whether the 10lb suffix 832 I just put on really does have a 29lb breaking strength or not.


----------



## Bassbme

freshwater_newb said:


> This thread got me inspired so I went down to R & R today and bought myself a booyah pad crasher in bullfrog color. The jackall iobee and the live target frogs seem too expensive. I settled on the booyah and a scum frog 'cause I can get both for the price of one of those others.
> 
> Now I just need to find a scum frog to go along with today's 'walking' type frog and I'll be ready to hit the weeds just as soon as my stitches are out.
> 
> I see everyone is recommending heavy test braid for dragging the fish out of deep cover but I guess I'll be finding out whether the 10lb suffix 832 I just put on really does have a 29lb breaking strength or not.


It's a good thing you bought the less expensive frog ......... it won't cost you as much to replace when a big ole momma bass breaks you off. And there's another added bonus ..... You'll have a story that you can post in the " Aw son of a gun, it GOT OFF" thread that is currently running in The Lounge.

Of course if you don't believe the above scenario, you can always ask Mr A what happens when you bring a knife to a gun fight. There's a bass swimming around that owes him $3. Being the good guy that Mr A is, he was kind enough to issue that bass a public apology.

Just teasin Mr A.


----------



## Mr. A

Bwahahaha, it's $4, the cost of my lil frog went up! That pig is gonna get pierced and gauged bedore the end of the year!

Just so Newb knows I got stupod and threw a1/4oz frog, on a UL into a pond that holds quite possibly the largest bass is ever seen in my life. The chances were minimal but I believe the big'un hit that frog and took it! (heart rate up, vision getting dim......must changa subject...)

Newb, I don't use braid on my frogging rod, I currently have 20# Trilene spooled. But I don't frog in the lakes all that much. I would switch to braid of I were going to be fiahing off a boat though....

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ {


----------



## SeanStone

Mr. A said:


> Thought ya'll would like this. I was froggin' the other day. Got a great hit, set the hook when the rod started to load, and the fight was on!
> 
> The fish was heading for weeds and deeper water and I was wenching on it to get it up to me. It started swimming toward a lay down, got up next to the trunk and stopped dead? No movement, pulling, nothing. Line never went slack, nothing to tell me the fish was even there, or gone?
> 
> I kept tension on the line and walked it down the bank to the laydown and sure enough, the frog was stuck in the trunk of that old tree!
> 
> I've named the "bass" I never saw, Houdini. I'll have no idea if I ever catch him, but I'm going to chase him as long as I can!
> 
> Ha ha ha, ain't froggin' for bass fun?!
> 
> ~^~^~^~^~^
> | Mr. A
> |
> ¿ {



I had a monstet blow up in me twice the other day. At first I thought I had spooked a catfish because the swirl was way bigger than any bass I had ever seen. I let the frog sit and then twitch twitch and it hit it again. Missing it for a second time. This time she came out of the water...a bass of epic proportions. I dont know whats worse not even hooking the fish or hooking it and losing it. Either way I nearly cried.

I tried everything to get her to bite again.....I tied in a 10" berkley powerworm and worked the dense weeds but to no avail.

I thought about posting it in the lounge section.....but I didnt figure anyone would beleive me. Honestly its hard for me to believe me.

If I catch her you can bet that ill have her picture up on here that night. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## freshwater_newb

Bassbme said:


> It's a good thing you bought the less expensive frog ......... it won't cost you as much to replace when a big ole momma bass breaks you off.


lol. yeah i guess we'll find out soon enough. 

As of now I have absolute faith in paulus' gathered data and testing methods for braided line.

I am gonna feel real stupid though if my line snaps first fish on.

@Mr. A- $4? The booyah frog set me back over $6 yesterday.


----------



## Flippin 416

Trimming the legs to different lengths does help with the walking...makes it a little easier.
One tip I haven't seen mentioned is to wait just a few seconds after the strike to make sure the bass has the frog securley in it's mouth. I've lost plenty of fish not following this rule....it's tough to do but you hookup ratio will be better.

My dad nailed a 4.51 last week during a tournament on a frog...it won big bass. But the fight he and that fish had is one that I won't forget for a lonnnggg time. I bet I netted 12 lbs worth of fish and weeds by the time it was on board!! Was awesome!


----------



## Mr. A

Newb, my $4 frog is the Matzuo Nano Kroaker. It's only 1/4 oz, brown, black, and bronze. It's the single best small frog I have found. Where the ring you tie to sticks out the front, it come out of an area that is cupped. It spits like a popper somewhat, but also chirps! Not to mention the legs are perfect and don't need trimmed!

I pay the same as everyone else for my padcrushers, but found a 5/8oz. Live Target frog in a clearance bin for under $5 so I "jumped" on it. Otherwise I would not spend $10 or $12 on one.....

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## lordofthepunks

freshwater_newb said:


> lol. yeah i guess we'll find out soon enough.
> 
> As of now I have absolute faith in paulus' gathered data and testing methods for braided line.
> 
> I am gonna feel real stupid though if my line snaps first fish on.
> 
> @Mr. A- $4? The booyah frog set me back over $6 yesterday.


2 things- if you set the hook like a grown man and you also have a big boy fishing rod and not some 5'6" kids rod... (Both essential when frog fishing). Uou will not land a single fish with 10lb braid... It will break on every single hook set without even a hint of it ever being a possible future choice..

29lb breaking strength is not enough, first off and that breaking strength is not accurate when you shock the line... It's a gradual weight rating, it will absolutely not hold up if you indeed do not set the hook like a girl and you are not using a little kids fishing pole...


----------



## lotaluck

lordofthepunks said:


> 2 things- if you set the hook like a grown man and you also have a big boy fishing rod and not some 5'6" kids rod... (Both essential when frog fishing). Uou will not land a single fish with 10lb braid... It will break on every single hook set without even a hint of it ever being a possible future choice..
> 
> 29lb breaking strength is not enough, first off and that breaking strength is not accurate when you shock the line... It's a gradual weight rating, it will absolutely not hold up if you indeed do not set the hook like a girl and you are not using a little kids fishing pole...


I totally agree, though I dont frogg much i have noticed the same during diferent presentations. Night fishing for 1 i like to roll a spinner bait just slow enough to get the blades spinning. Braid helps me feel the vibration and i adjust the dragg back to compensate. Seems to work okay as long as the rocks havent done a number on the braid.


----------



## SeanStone

lordofthepunks said:


> 2 things- if you set the hook like a grown man and you also have a big boy fishing rod and not some 5'6" kids rod... (Both essential when frog fishing). Uou will not land a single fish with 10lb braid... It will break on every single hook set without even a hint of it ever being a possible future choice..
> 
> 29lb breaking strength is not enough, first off and that breaking strength is not accurate when you shock the line... It's a gradual weight rating, it will absolutely not hold up if you indeed do not set the hook like a girl and you are not using a little kids fishing pole...



I caught several on 14lb fireline cryatal braided line with a big boy rod.....and big boy hook sets. But I do agree 20lb braid is probably the minimum id use now. 

A frog is a bait that I abuse. ...put it on the bank, in between logs, 20 yards deep in pads, in trees, bushes, etc. Your line will take a beating. If you dont wanna retie every hout than id get a little stronger line. 

Not saying it cant be done....just that you shouldnt risk it.

Tip: if you buy a white braid or superline take a black marker and go up and down your line about 6 feet from your frog. I feel that in deep vegitation that black blends in better.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lordofthepunks

20lb braid will snap without ever having felt the weight of a fish, as if someone took a pair of scissors to it mid swing... Don't be that guy... Your just asking to be tortured if you are using braid smaller then 40lb... And I'm not even suggesting that only big fish will cause this, 1lbers might as well have been 15lbs because it doesn't matter... If you set the hook from a slack line start with braid, it is absurdly easy to break when it's below 40lb test... If it hasn't happened to you before, see my previous post... I couldn't even fathom trying that technique with 10lb...

There is a reason that every expert frog fisherman uses heavy braid when fishing with frogs in vegetation... Because its necessary


----------



## Rasper

lordofthepunks said:


> 20lb braid will snap without ever having felt the weight of a fish, as if someone took a pair of scissors to it mid swing... Don't be that guy... Your just asking to be tortured if you are using braid smaller then 40lb... And I'm not even suggesting that only big fish will cause this, 1lbers might as well have been 15lbs because it doesn't matter... If you set the hook from a slack line start with braid, it is absurdly easy to break when it's below 40lb test... If it hasn't happened to you before, see my previous post... I couldn't even fathom trying that technique with 10lb...
> 
> There is a reason that every expert frog fisherman uses heavy braid when fishing with frogs in vegetation... Because its necessary


I use 30lbs but a medium 6' 6" rod. So Im still able to set the hook hard without snapping. But its on old rod that I set up for froggin and messing around basically. But it works I horsed a 3lber out of some heavy mattes a week ago I was able to get him up and ski him without him getting a chance to tangle in the weeds.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lordofthepunks

Just take it from this guy if my advice doesnt away you... Rojas is prob the best frog fisherman on earth...

http://www.insideline.net/il-online/2008/features/08-0423-price.html

And


----------



## SeanStone

lordofthepunks said:


> 20lb braid will snap without ever having felt the weight of a fish, as if someone took a pair of scissors to it mid swing... Don't be that guy... Your just asking to be tortured if you are using braid smaller then 40lb... And I'm not even suggesting that only big fish will cause this, 1lbers might as well have been 15lbs because it doesn't matter... If you set the hook from a slack line start with braid, it is absurdly easy to break when it's below 40lb test... If it hasn't happened to you before, see my previous post... I couldn't even fathom trying that technique with 10lb...
> 
> There is a reason that every expert frog fisherman uses heavy braid when fishing with frogs in vegetation... Because its necessary


Bass pros throw heavy line because they dont want to/ cant afford to re tie often. Also were in ohio.....not florida, California, or New Mexico. Our bass top out at 10lbs with a rare possiblity of a 12 or 13. I have caught tons of decent bass......several over 17" , a few over 18" and 1 over 20" on frogs. So im not talking out of my a$$. 

My blogs in my signature. Heres a link to my kayakwar page. Most of my submissions are largemouth. 

http://kayakwars.com/anglerprofile.php?anglerid=3796

Im not saying I know more than you or that I catch more bass than you. Im just saying I respectfully disagree with the fact that you have to use more than 20lb braid to successfully catch bass in ohio. I have then gave some support to my claim with the blog and my kayakwar page.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog

You wont catch me throwing anything less but 40lb power pro on a 7' heavy slop n frog mojo bass rod. I sometimes will even throw my 7'6 XH Swimbait rod if im throwing far into Pads. 

Can you catch largemouth on 20lb braid on frogs? Yes. With a sweeping hookset....which you will miss a ton of fish and possibly snap the line a lot. BUT, if your not throwing into a ton of cover like pads, rocks and so forth then you will land some fish....is it smart? No, considering you can catch some quality fish on frogs.....would I do it? Heck no!! Thats a chance im not taking. Not fun losing $10 frogs. 

LOTP and Sean your both right to a point....Rojas on the other hand....he's always right! =) 

Terrible photo but look behind me...those weeds are from top to bottom in about 11' of water....caught him right off the rocks. Stiff rod and braid saved me from landing him! Nice little chunker.


----------



## lordofthepunks

Sorry but your explanation is nonsense... Bass pros retie more then anyone... They also fish in places other then Florida, California, and Texas... Dean rojas is going to ise 65lb braid whether he is fishing a frog in california, ohio or BFE...Like I said, 20lb braid will break during a hook set on 20lb line and it doesn't have to be a big fish. In fact, I've broke 40lb line during a cast from the weight of a lucky craft gun fish, what do they weigh? 1/2 oz? 

You shock braid and it breaks, no exceptions... Light action rods absorb the energy as does a gradual hook set, otherwise it's going to snap....


Y'all want the BEST way to fish with a frog or do you just want any way to fish with a frog that's convenient for you... If you just want to get by, By all means use whatever line ou have available, if you want to do it right, you use a big rod with big line... It's about being optimal, and being optimal gives you your best chance at success... Cutting corners may work out at times but its gonna fail when it matters most...


----------



## Bassbme

Both posters in this debate have valid points. Yes you can land bass on frogs with 20# braid, and yes 20# braid can snap like a dried twig. I used to use 20# braid for flipping heavy cover. I stopped because I was breaking fish off on the hook set. I'm not saying I never landed any fish using it. I landed plenty. but I lost quite a few. With the sudden shock that a slack line hook set puts on line, 20 lb braid is very easy to break. MUCH easier to break than 20# nylon or fluorocarbon mono filament lines. 

It doesn't really matter where you're fishing. The size of the fish has some bearing, but not as much as some would think. A 5 lb. bass can provide more than enough resistance to pop lighter weight braided lines. Especially when using a slack line hook set. 

In case some don't know what a slack line hook set is..... you purposefully leave an amount of slack in your line before you set the hook. Having that slack in your line allows your rod tip to move at a much higher speed than it would if there were no slack. That speed is transferred to your bait and makes it move in a fishes mouth much quicker and easier than it would if you had tension on the line. It really comes in handy when you're using a heavier wire hook, where the extra speed helps with hook penetration.

The length of the cast plays a huge roll in this debate. The shorter the amount of line out, the easier it is to break on a hook set. In the case of a longer cast... the longer length of line out, is going to lessen the forces of the hook set to some extent, so you can get away with a lighter test line. But if you're fishing a frog on 20# braid and you have to pop a pig 25' from the boat, you may want to have your fingers crossed when you set the hook.


----------



## lordofthepunks

here it is for anyone who wants the info, a why and what for on the topic of hollow bodied frog fishing... this is years of trial and error, lots of info from anglers that know a lot more about it then I do and just plain old common sense... this isn't rocket science folks and if you want to be doing it right, this is how you do it...

reel - high speed, 7 to 1 ratio or greater... why? there are times when a fish comes up out of the slop after you have hooked them and that usually creates slack... slack is not your friend during a fight and braid only magnifies that issue... a fast reel makes it easier to pick up this line and reduce the time your potential wall hanger has to shake that frog loose... DISCLAIMER - people have used slow reels, and people have caught fish with those reels... doesn't mean its the right way to do it...

rod - 7' to 7.5' medium heavy to heavy action with lots of backbone and a soft tip... its all connected people... a longer rod allows for a long cast, and anyone knows the longer the cast the more powerful a hookset you need... couple that with the fact that a hollow bodied frog needs a wicked hookset to penetrate the roof of a fishes mouth because of the heaviness of the hook and all the rubber around that hook and that makes a long rod a necessity... HOWEVER, going up to 8' makes it slightly more difficult to work the frog, that 7 to 7.5 foot range is a nice compromise, you got enough length for power but you also can still walk the dog effectively... the action needs to be strong enough to pull a fish out of deep slop and enough backbone to drive a hook in but have enough of a soft tip to A - allow a fish to pull the frog under if it happens to hit when there is no slack in the line and B - allow you to work the bait effectively...a shorter rod just doesn't have the capacity to deliver enough power on longer casts, nor does a softer rod.... DISCLAIMER - amazingly enough, people have caught frog fish on rods that do not fall under these parameters... it doesn't mean its the best way to do it...

line - what everyone seems to be debating about... this is where things seem to get complicated for people.... braid breaks, it breaks far easier then the suggested pound ratings and far easier then anyone people without experience fishing it would ever believe because of its "super line" moniker... go out to your garage and tie some 20lb braid to a 20lb weight and chances are youll be able to lift it off the ground with that line... tie that same line to a 1lb weight and give it a sharp tug from a slack line start with a rod that you should be using for froging and it will break without the slightest bit of resistence... hence the reason why you do not use light braid while frog fishing... everything about frog fishing dictates sharp, slack line hook sets with a heavy, long fishing rod and those factors dictate the use of a zero stretch line that will not snap on a hookset, which means you are using 40+ lb line (in my 0pinion, 65lb is far better and eliminates any chance of a breakage if no other factors come into play like line damage or a bad knot) and if you are not, you are just flat out doing it wrong...

frogs - they all have different movements, different action, and different downfalls... the only reason I have a box full of spros is because im not good enough to figure out when, why, and where other brands would work when spros are not working.... if im out there and I cant get blow ups on a spro, chances are, im just gonna start throwing something other then a hollowed bodied frog... I have a close friend that would suggest I am an idiot for thinking that way... Cliff Crochet, the guy is a frogging freak and is slowly catching Rojas for the frog king of the universe.. guys like him, fred rombanis, rojas, ish Monroe and a few others have made careers out throwing frogs for entire days in situations when most guys would give up... cliff is currently sitting in 6th place in points in the Elite series and he pretty much never puts the thing down...

I say, pick a frog you like, color, action, etc. and work it as if every cast is going to get bombed, and you will catch fish on it, as long as you are doing everything else the right way, youll get them in the boat as well, most of the time... but more often then if you weren't doing everything right...


----------



## The Ghost

I fish a heavy action spinning rod with 30 lb test sometimes when throwing unweighted soft plastics in the slop. I have broken of twice in the last two years (including yesterday), and I retie often and carefully. Just a data point to consider.

IMO for frogs, a 7' heavy power, extra fast rod, 7:1 reel with serious drag, and 50 lb braid minimum are the way to go for frog fishing. I have certainly caught frog fish on less, but given a choice, that's my setup.


----------



## Mr. A

Wow, this thread took a turn I see? 

I won't say anyone is wrong or one person is right about any of it. I do think there are a few things to consider when you want to throw frogs for bass.

First, do you have the money to dedicate a rig to frogging? If yes then see a few posts here that will put you in good shape. You will probably also have the money to buy plenty of frogs when you lose them throwing deep in the muck. Pro's catch a lot more, and bigger, fish because they throw deep in the crap.they have the equipment and the knowledge to do it too. Ask any pro and they will tell you that amatures miss a lot of fish because they throw short.

If you don't have that kind of money then my suggestion would be to use the next best equipment you have since, like most amatures, you buy equipment that has more than one use. thats what I have to do and I do it by using the same rod and reel, but change spools accordingly.

you also have to consider what your fishing in. if you set the hook are you also going to bring in 25# of crap, or will you have a little mill weed or something with that fish? Setting the hook like you just got tasered is all for show in my opinion, keep the hooks sharp and have a good rod and you can keep your dignity through the hook set.

Lastly (this will start something, I'm sure) it matters if you are fishing from a boat or not. If your in a boat you cannot walk the fish down as easily as you can when on shore. I don't have a boat, and when I hook a bass in the slop I will walk it down to some extent because I do not want to lose the fish, or my frog (ever again). I also have about an 85% hook up ratio counting when the bass don't actually get the frog in their mouth, so I can't be too far off here.

Hopefully this thread will not turn for the worse since it was previously very fun and informative. For those of us that have made several posts over the past little while we were quite content to steer clear of pis#%!g matches and just try to help each other constructively. Hopefully, out will stay that way.

P.s. I've thrown small frogs on lite equipment and been right as rain all day. Sure, its back fired, but it's fun as anything else. And I'm piety sure that's why most of us fish in the first place......

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Bassbme

Mr A, I have to respectfully disagree that the thread took a turn for the worse. It's been quite informative for those that don't have a lot of experience fishing frogs. Other than a couple of posts, I don't think it's become a pissing match at all. Unless of course this post is going to turn it into a pissing match. If it does that, then my apologies. 

The point you made about people using what tackle they have, is more than valid. Not everyone can own multiple set ups. And just because you don't own an optimal rod and reel combo, doesn't mean that you shouldn't try a certain lure or technique. At the same time, there are some lures and techniques where you should at least use adequate tackle. It doesn't have to be perfect, but it should at least be adequate enough to land a hooked fish. The use of 10# test line, which is probably what started the "pissing match," is not adequate tackle to fish frogs where they are normally fished. It's actually silly to think that it would be. Sure, a person may get lucky and be able to land a fish on it, but they're not doing the fish they hooked any favors if and when it breaks their line. That fish is going to be swimming around with a lure in its' mouth and quite possibly deep down it's throat. I've caught a lot of bass on frogs, and I would say at least 50% of them, if not more, have had the frog completely down their throat. Some to the point of almost swallowing it. I've had to perform what's amounted to minor surgery to get the bait out. If those fish would have broken off, they surely would have died. 

It's not just breaking a fish off on the hook set, or during the fight, either. If a person isn't using adequate tackle, a bass can get buried up in weeds to the point where you can't move it. I've had to go and get more than a couple of fish that were buried up that bad, and I use heavy tackle when fishing frogs. If you're not able to get to a buried up fish, you only have one alternative.... you have to break it off, which leads to the possibility of a deeply hooked fish swimming around with a lure in its' mouth. A fish that could end up dying. 

The above scenarios are why I made the "bringing a knife to a gun fight" analogy in an earlier post in this thread. It's also why I gave you kind of a hard time about the tackle you were using when you lost that big fish, and your frog. If someone is not targeting bass in heavy cover and they break a fish off, there isn't anything they can do. Stuff happens. But if they're targeting bass in heavy cover, they owe it to the fish to use tackle that at least has a chance of landing that fish. Not for the anglers benefit, but for the fishes benefit. A person can kill a deer with a .22, but that doesn't mean they should go hunting them with one. 

As far as any other posts that may have seemed to have been a pissing match. I think it boils down to a ..... this is what you can use and get away with it, versus a ...... this is what you should use and you will get away with it most every time.

And oh yeah ....... Mr A? As far as your getting tasered hook set reference? That was kind of funny, but it's not just for show. There are times where you have to blast a fish to even have a chance at getting it in the boat. Once you get your own boat, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Mr. A

Bassbeme, point taken, and don't tease me with the idea of having my own boat! That's just wrong!

A far as the pissing matches are concerned I was trying to keep them from happening. I hate seeing good threads get ruined on here, it happens too often imo.

I'll own my mistake (see first posts here), and I agree that you should use adequate tackle for the type of fishing you are doing, but I don't see how a hallelujah hook set is necessary provided your rods has enough backbone.... Unless the intent is to hook the fish while simultaneously ripping it out of the water, and water skiing it all the way back to you. Does not seem like fun, and kinda takes the sport out of it. Does evade to chances of leaving a deep hooked bass nurtured in the slop I guess.

However, and I am no pro, I don't recall ever hooking a bass so deep it almost swallowed the frog? I usually hook them forward of the eyes and almost always through the lips.







Maybe I'm just not xatching big enough bass. Ya, that's the problem. Maybe you should take me out on your boat and show me the big boys!


~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## lordofthepunks

I wasn't trying to get into a pissing match... there are a few techniques that I feel im qualified to say there are definitive ways to do it and everything else is just plain wrong and frogging is one of those techniques....

there are many many other techniques that can be open to interpretation and numerous theories and practices are just as good as the next... this is not one of those situations and its EXTREMELY frustrating to read suggestions that will just lead to failures...

the deer hunting analogy that bassbme made is spot on... you can certainly kill a deer with a 22 but its asinine to make it a habit...


reminds me of another...

guy - "man, I want to go racing but I don't have a race car"
friend - "take your Honda civic, it has wheels and an engine and a steering wheel"
guy - "really? you think it would be good enough?"
friend - "suuuuurrrreeee, I race people all the time at the traffic lights and I always win"


if you are frogging as much as some of the people on here say they do, it shouldn't be that big of a deal to set up a combo... if its money that's the issue, again, hit the local walmart, you don't need a $300 rod for this... sensitivity is not necessary and nearly any baitcaster will send a frog sailing through the wind...

fishing is as expensive as you want it to be.... from the bank, from a boat, from a kayak, it doesn't matter... do it right from the beginning and the learning curve is greatly reduced... AND you don't have to learn the hard way, like I did...


----------



## lordofthepunks

also... a "hookset like you've been tasered" sounds out of control and awkward... a hookset should be efficient, quick and powerful... it doesn't take much movement to achieve this and frankly its another one of those things that just doesn't make any...
sense not to do in this particular situation..

what you are referring to sounds like a hookset deployed by a person who has been caught off guard and wasn't expecting a blow up... extremely common... however it usually happens to people who don't know what they are doing... the opposite end is a guy who doenst even know if he is getting a bite and all of the sudden there is a fish on the line..

your wrists and elbows are fulcrums and your rod is the lever... with a slight twist of your torso, and the smallest bit of footwork, while properly manipulating your wrists and elbows, you can achieve an extremely powerful hookset without a lot of movement. standing up helps and creates a solid base to work from...


----------



## lordofthepunks

this is about as optimum of a hookset as your gonna see... a perfect frog hookset... about a 2.5lber caught in a public lake not known for froggin....


----------



## Mr. A

LOTP, I wasn't saying trying to call any one person out, and I do not have a clue as to your qualifications but you have to be as qualified if not more than me to post your opinion. However, of a person posts that there is only one correct way to fish a certain technique they are the one that it's incorrect IMO because in fishing, nothing is for certain.

Again, I'm not saying you, or anyone it's wrong, but having a different opinion than the next guy dosen't make people wrong necessarily. When anyone says their way is the only correct way and everything else is just plain wrong, that starts peeing matches, which this is getting onto, and I was only trying to avoid them.... I screwed the pooch there I suppose....



~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Bassbme

Mr A. You hit the description, and the reason for the need of a "hallelujah" hook set, right on the head. There are more than a few situations when you need to instantly get a fishes head up and get that fish coming to you, if you ever want to have a chance at landing it. You don't necessarily have to jerk it out of the water, but you do need to turn its' head and get it coming to you. That may not sound like fun to you, but it can actually be a blast. There aren't many things in fishing that are funnier than seeing a bass with its' eyes wide open, and a what the hell just happened look on its' face, as it's flying towards you. lol You can either dance out of the way, or let it hit you. Either way it's pretty funny. If you really want to hear some laughter .... let the a fore mentioned fish hit your partner that's in the boat with you. Talk about a cracking up! lol 

As far as the difference in how deeply hooked the fish that you've caught, versus some of the fish that I've caught ..... it may be that I wait slightly longer to set the hook, or the fish could have really been chomping the bait that day. The thickness of the cover will also dictate how deeply a fish takes the bait. Or ..... wait for it...... the fish I was referring to could have actually have been big enough to get the whole bait in it's mouth. LOL Kidding !!!! You knew that was coming, didn't you Mr A.? lol Sorry man, just trying to do my part and help with your request to get the thread turned back in a fun direction. 

Anyhow....... since this thread started out as people mostly sharing stories, I've got one that will kind of illustrate what this thread has been discussing recently. Gonna go type it up.


----------



## lordofthepunks

Mr. A said:


> LOTP, I wasn't saying trying to call any one person out, and I do not have a clue as to your qualifications but you have to be as qualified if not more than me to post your opinion. However, of a person posts that there is only one correct way to fish a certain technique they are the one that it's incorrect IMO because in fishing, nothing is for certain.
> 
> Again, I'm not saying you, or anyone it's wrong, but having a different opinion than the next guy dosen't make people wrong necessarily. When anyone says their way is the only correct way and everything else is just plain wrong, that starts peeing matches, which this is getting onto, and I was only trying to avoid them.... I screwed the pooch there I suppose....
> 
> 
> 
> ~^~^~^~^~^
> | Mr. A
> |
> ¿ <°»))))>{


Like I said before, most techniques are open for interpretation but this is not one of them.... And yes there are absolutes in fishing... Would you go hunt for flathead catfish with a #1 hook and 6lb test mono? You absolutely would not... Would you drop shot a crank bait? Absolutely not.... Frogging in vegetation is extremely specific and there are things you can do to make it more efficient, more effective and more successful... You can choose to ignore those things if you want (not you specifically just in general) I honestly don't care... However, I would have loved for someone to tell me that what I was doing was wrong before I had spent countless hours on the water screwing it up before realizing my mistakes.... Instead of people basically saying that whatever I use is good enough...

I'm really not trying to be confrontational but if a person read through this entire thread and took every bit of info from everyone dishing it out you would have no choice but to conclude that no matter what you decide to do, your choice will be "good enough"... Frogging is one of the few techniques where there is a right way and there is everything else


----------



## freshwater_newb

I'm just getting around to catching up on the thread so far. Lots of super info here (as I'm learning is SOP for this site).

I'm still absorbing it all and trying to find where I can fit in as far as the gear I have available goes. This frog fishing sounds and looks like a blast. I want to try it but it seems that it is a specialty niche technique for which my ML rod and 10lb test is inadequate.

I will be unable to buy a special setup for frogging. Not gonna happen. But... it sounds like I could get some of my salty gear out of storage and maybe squeak by (this after just putting it all away and committing to buying a dedicated freshwater setup as I discussed previously on this site).

So, I've narrowed it down to a single choice of rod and two options for reels (neither reel unfortunately looking like good options)

Rod: an older (gotta be at least 15 yrs or more) southbend, black beauty, 7', MH, fiberglass spinning rod. I've been using it as a catfish rod here in the freshwater.

Reel Choices: Either of which could handle 65lb braid

#1- Shimano Corsair cs400a round-body baitcaster. Unfortunately it backlashes like a bitch with anything less than 1oz of weight and is most happy in the 1.5-2oz range. It also has a 4.7:1 gear ratio which I'd imagine is at least usable if not optimal in this situation.

#2 Penn 704z Spinning reel with a 3.8:1 gear ratio and is WAY oversized for the rod and WAY oversized for pretty much any small-water freshwater fishing (the thing holds more than 275 yds of 1966 spec, 20lb mono) and weighs 23oz

These are my choices. None but the rod looks like a halfway decent one


----------



## lordofthepunks

It is certainly a blast... If I were you, I would start saving your money... You could honestly get everything you need for this technique for less then $100.00. If you go super cheep, you could prob pick up a properly sized rod for under $30, a baitcaster that's good enough for in that same $30 range... A spool of 65lb braid for another $20 and a black or white spro frog for $10....


Apologize for being so anal...


----------



## Bassbme

A frog fishing story ....... I learned to fish frogs at Mogadore Reservoir many many moons ago. Back in the days when there was no such thing as braided line, and the Manns' Rat was the new hot bait to have. For those that don't know Mogadore, it's a an electric motor only lake that is very weedy. Back then, it was even more weedy than it is now. (grass carp are now in the lake to help control the weeds) It was a frog fisherman's paradise. Especially the section of the lake that is east of Congress Lake Rd. which is where I did the majority of my frog fishing. It was virtually clogged with Lillie pads and weeds, with the weeds being covered by Duck Weed. It was a sea of green with water underneath it. The weeds made it very hard to fish, but that's why it was so good. Few people fished it. Most of the time I was the only one on that part of the lake. I loved it! 

Lots and lots of big fish. The two biggest bass I've ever caught, I caught on a rat from that part of the lake. Fish of over 7 lbs. There were more than a few days where I'd catch 2 or 3 fish that were 4 lbs. or better. It was crazy good !!! IMO, it was even better then, than it is now. To give you an idea of how good it is now .... EEI, an electric motor only bass circuit, had a tournament there on June 8th of this year. The winning weight was a 5 fish limit that went 20.39 lbs. It took a 5 fish limit of almost 12 lbs. to cash a check. That's bordering on phenomenal for lake in Ohio. It is a great bass lake, with a lot of big fish in it. Anyhow, back to the story.... 

I had a buddy that I would go fishing with from time to time, but we would take his boat. It had a motor on it, and mine only had a trolling motor. While we fished on his boat, I would tell him stories about some of the bass I had been catching at Mogadore, but he didn't believe me. So I finally convince him to go with me, on my boat. I tell him to meet at the lake, and to bring his big jig rod. (I had learned my lesson of what kind of gear you need to use the hard way) We meet at the lake, and while putting our gear in the boat I see the rods that he brought with him I said "Nick, where's your jig rod?" He said he left it at home, he wanted to try out his new rod. His new rod was a 6' medium heavy Berkley Lightning that had a pistol grip handle. I just kind of looked at him and said OK, and off we went. It was a slow day as far as the size of fish that we were catching goes. We got quite a few 2 to 3 lb. fish but nothing any bigger than that. Nick had only lost two fish, so he starts giving me crap about how great this Lightning rod is, and how much better it was than the Shimano rod he had left at home. Which by the way was the exact same model rod that I was using. He had bought the same rod I had because he liked the way it worked for me when fishing jigs, while in his boat. It was great then, but suddenly he was making it sound as if it were a piece of crap. You can imagine how tired I was getting, listening to him. Anyhow .... we're fishing and I pop about a 4 lber Get her into the boat with little problem. Fishing a little while longer and I'm watching Nick work his rat, it's maybe 20' from the boat when...... blam. He get's hammered. He sets the hook and I see the head of this fish come up. It is a TOAD !!! I'm not exaggerating when I say this fish had a head that was probably 10" from the tip of its' nose to the back of its' gill plate. It was a giant. And even though the fish was close to the boat, he has got the wrong rod in his hand. Needless to say he only had the fish on for maybe 5 seconds after that before it got off. He just kind of turned and looked at me. Didn't say a word. Eventually he said that he was pretty much done for the day, so we headed back to the ramp talking about how big that fish was, the whole way back. As hard as it was for me to do, considering how he had been going on about how great this new rod of his was, I bit my tongue. We got back to the ramp, put the boat on the trailer and while he is putting his gear back in his car he tells me that he would love to come back out with me again. I said, sure no problem. Then he looked at me and said. Don't worry, I'll bring my jig rod next time. Of course I had to say "I told ya so." 

Would he have landed that fish if he would have had it on his other rod? Who knows... but he would have had a better chance if he would have. He wasn't prepared, and he learned his lesson the hard way. Sometimes that's what it takes. All some of the people that have been making suggestions, or telling people what they really should use to fish a frog are doing, is trying to save someone from learning their lesson the hard way. Or as LOTP put it in one of his posts "don't be that guy." Nobody is trying to get into a pissing match .... it's just trying to help


----------



## lordofthepunks

two stories... about learning the hard way... if I had some stellar advice before these things happened, I may not have these awful memories....

I was 11 years old (my first lesson on topwater frog fishing), I am 35 years old now so add it up if you want, 20+ years of trial and error when dealing with this technique, not a few weeks and a handful of fish for which I have declared that light line is "good enough"...

my family was camping at lake alma in Vinton county, also an electric motor only lake choked with lilly pads... I pick up the only rod that didn't already have a lure tied onto it because I wanted to try my new frog bait in the pads and I was too lazy to cut off another bait on a more appropriate rod... this was in fact an ultralight rig that prob should have been only used for crappie fishing... I walk over to an area close to the campground that had a small hole in the pads and I whip a cast out there... two or three twitches and she gets flushed.... I set the hook and the fish darts into the lilly pads and that was it.... never seen the fish, never really had a chance... 

I had pretty much taken a pillow to a gun fight... and I clearly lost....

me being me.... instead of learning from that incident and going in the opposite direction, I did what I always do, I gradually and slowly learned and learned the hard way... instead of just going the "better safe then sorry" route, I instead went the "this will prob be good enough" route until I finally realized, about 10 years ago, that 65lb braid and a BFRod are the only route to take for this type of fishing...


----------



## SeanStone

Wheres the emoticon with a smiley face biting his toungue????? Lmao. 

But seriously this thread started positive and ran 9 pages pretty well before we had a hickup. Id like it to end that way.

Something else to help you guys with break offs on braid: braid has a tendency to slip on the hookset...ie under shock. I saw one of the pros on youtube.....yep im a pro in training. ... talk about tying a double palomar knot when frog fishing. It wont slip as much as a normal palomar knot. Its the same knot with 4 strands instead of 2. If you wanna use lighter line for whatever reason id look it up and learn this knot. It doesn't also hurt to leave a little tag just in case your knot does slip.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lordofthepunks

story two... nothing to do with frogs but another example of what not to do and why anyone reading this thread has a huge advantage over someone who just chooses to learn the hard way...

one of my first tournaments ever... maybe 12 or 13 years ago... around the same time senkos had just started to get popular...

for some reason unknown to me, I was more concerned with casting distance while throwing the senko then anything else, so I bought a g loomis rod that was more like a crankbait rod then anything (in fact, I still have it and I use it for square bills now).. all that action could throw a weightless 4'' senko a country mile with a baitcaster...

I enter this tournament at deercreek, completely expecting to dominate... I proceeded to lose 9 fish, 3 of which were in the 3lb range and 1 that was an absolute game changer... no broken line, just came unbuttoned.... it would only end up taking about 9lbs to win this thing...

for a long time, I just thought it was bad luck.... then G Loomis came out with a rod that was specifically designed for senko fishing, when I put my hands on it, I realized the problem I had that day... you cannot use a freaking crankbait rod to fish with a texas rigged plastic because you will never get proper hook penetration... bad luck my ass, I was just stupid....

years and years of failures and trials in real world, this counts, situations... not screwing around in my pond in ideal conditions where adversity does not exist...


I also once caught a 30lb grass carp in a friend of mines farm pond on 6lb test and an ultralight spinning rod... does that mean you should start targeting carp with that set up.... I THINK NOT....


----------



## Bassbme

LOTP, your last story brings up another good point. Of course the following isn't for your benefit, but it could help some people who are newer to fishing, and even some that aren't .... And that point is, length of cast. 

It's something that some people don't think about, but is something they definitely need to take into consideration when they're casting. It can be very easy for an angler to out cast the length at which they can get an effective hook set. As mentioned in LOTP's post ... the rod's power, its' action, the type of line, and the bait being used all go together in determining how long of a cast that should be made. Limiting their casting length is really something people should consider. I know I do. Limiting the length of your cast isn't as critical with a bait that's in constant motion, as it is with a bait that's fished on a slack line. When a fish hits a bait in motion, the fishes movement sets the hook just a much as the hook set itself does. Maybe even more. Of course there are exceptions to that, like when a fish is coming towards you when it hits the bait. In those scenarios the fish has put slack in the line by hitting the bait, and you have to set the hook. But generally, all an angler that's fishing a moving bait needs to, do is sweep their rod and reel a little faster. The fish is going to finish setting the hook for you. It's a completely different game when fishing baits like frogs, that are fished on a slack line. Plus, even though a hollow bodied frogs' body collapses..... it's still a pretty big wad inside a bass' mouth. It being bigger, means there is more there for the bass to really clamp down on. If you're making real long casts, it's going to be extremely hard to get an effective hook set if the fish hits at the end of that long cast. 

So, for anyone that is new or newer to fishing frogs, or someone that may not be new to frog fishing but they're having trouble getting fish to the boat. Take the length of your cast into consideration when you're fishing a frog, or any bait for that matter. I can understand wanting to launch a bait down range. It can be a lot of fun. But if you're missing fish, or losing them on the way back to the boat, you may want to shorten up the length of your cast. You just might be surprised at the number of fish you start sticking, and start landing. I know it helped me.

Oh..... almost forgot. Since I'm an equal opportunity harasser ..... LOTP? An ultra light spinning rod? Really? You have to give up 1 man card. LOL 

Just kidding !!!!! lol


----------



## SeanStone

Stopped at the local walmart and had to stroll by the fishing isle. I typically dont buy much from walmart as far as fishing supplies go but i found some neat looking frogs. They are kinda small but I think they may work perfect for small stream smallmouth. Any one ever used them? They look neat and have exchangeable feet which is neat. They are called renowsky super jr frog.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Heres the exchangable feet

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme

I haven't use those particular frogs, but I have used a frog made by Renosky before. It was one of those little foam body frogs that is pre rigged with a single down turned hook that had a looped wire weed guard on it. I actually used to catch fish on it, but you had to use it in open water because of the down turned hook. It looked pretty real, and had a cool rear leg kicking action. I don't use that particular frog anymore because it's too light to throw on bait casting tackle.

Now that I think back on it ....... I may have to see if I can find a couple. I'm thinking it would make a good little finesse frog for tossing around on spinning gear. 

Anyone know if they have any of these at Wal Marts?


----------



## lordofthepunks

Bassbme - I was 11 years old, pretty sure I did a lot of things that would have revoked my man card


----------



## seapro

I haven't read all of this thread but will comment on something that may have already been covered?? A lot of times, a bass will try to stun a frog, meaning they will slap it with their tail. They then come back and inhale it, after it has been stunned. If you get a large splash on a frog, this is most likely what is happening. Otherwise. they will just inhale it and you will know by the weight on the end of the rod. 

If you get that blow up but there isn't a fish on the line (remember, wait a second before the hook set) let the frog sit for a bit (as long as ten seconds). I always and I mean always keep another rod ready to throw at the spot of the blow up. I can't tell you how many times I have been able to catch the bass that exploded on the frog but didn't get on, by throwing a senko to that exact spot. The senko usually and barely hits the water and instantly, that aggressive bass will inhale it! 

Just a thought but give it a try and I think you will be pleasantly surprised at the outcome. I love to frog fish and usually use Ribbits (love the action I can impart and how I can mimic a stunned frog). They absolutely have to be rigged right but are a very good bait for the given technique.


----------



## Rasper

Bassbme said:


> I haven't use those particular frogs, but I have used a frog made by Renosky before. It was one of those little foam body frogs that is pre rigged with a single down turned hook that had a looped wire weed guard on it. I actually used to catch fish on it, but you had to use it in open water because of the down turned hook. It looked pretty real, and had a cool rear leg kicking action. I don't use that particular frog anymore because it's too light to throw on bait casting tackle.
> 
> Now that I think back on it ....... I may have to see if I can find a couple. I'm thinking it would make a good little finesse frog for tossing around on spinning gear.
> 
> Anyone know if they have any of these at Wal Marts?


My dad has something like that in his tackle box but no hook. It looks super old. Never tried though. My dad has stuff from like 20 years ago. He just sinker fishes now from shore he is getting old.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog

That is something that hasnt been discussed on this thread much....we've hit frogs, rods, reels, LINE.....what about knots!??


----------



## SeanStone

SeanStone said:


> Something else to help you guys with break offs on braid: braid has a tendency to slip on the hookset...ie under shock. I saw one of the pros on youtube.....yep im a pro in training. ... talk about tying a double palomar knot when frog fishing. It wont slip as much as a normal palomar knot. Its the same knot with 4 strands instead of 2. If you wanna use lighter line for whatever reason id look it up and learn this knot. It doesn't also hurt to leave a little tag just in case your knot does slip.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I use the one I mentioned earlier...a double palomar. Its super strong....almost impossible to break by hand.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme

I use a Uni knot for everything other than a drop shot rig. For that I use a Palomar knot. I only use braid for two things, fishing frogs, and flipping or pitching heavy cover. I use 50# Power Pro. I use 8 wraps for the Uni knot I use when using braid, and I leave about 1/16" of a tag end on the finished knot. I've never had a problem with a knot letting loose because it slipped.


----------



## Bad Bub

I use Palomar for braid and mono. Improved clinch for fluorocarbon.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

Advanced clinch knot for braid with no problem. I forget what knot I use for everything else. 20-10 knot or something. Help me out guys. But I would do a uni knot more on everything if I had more rods. Tying a uni knot when I'm in a rush just doesn't work for me.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme

One of my favorite web sites (besides this one) is called Tackle Tour. Tackle Tour does real world, and laboratory tests on all kinds of fishing related products. It's a website I go to if I want to get the straight scoop on a product I am interested in buying. They tell it like it is. If a product is good, they'll show and tell you why it's good. If a product is junk, they'll show you and tell you why it's junk. 

I found the following, in a review they did of Sufix 832 braid. The entire review is interesting, but I found this part of it applies to some of the posts that were being made when the discussion was focusing on line. That's why I am posting only this section. The Sufix 832 line they tested, was 40# test. 
____________________________________________________________

"*Impact:* Ask a group of fisherman who rely on braid as their primary line what the most important factor of that line is to them and the likely response you receive will be resistance to a sudden impact of force - like on a hookset. Thanks to the Machine, we've devised a method to measure a line's strength in this regard. We were surprised to discover that of the seven products we had on hand for our initial data gathering efforts, not one broke below its rated strength during our impact tests.

What we did discover is if we ran an extra long sample of line, and repeatedly retied the longest remaining section after a break, it would take less and less force to break the line. This tells us that braided line does not break at just one spot in these situations, but strands break in several places through the length of the line subject to the force. So with each hard hookset or pull, you're weakening the overall length of the line. But what about those times you break off on your first swing of the day with a batch of freshly spooled line? Our answer to that.. remember our knot strength numbers?"
____________________________________________________________

As you can see, the excerpt explains some things that may have been brought up in previous posts in this thread. I know it explains why it got easier and easier to break a fish off on a hook set when I used to use 20# braid. 

If anyone wants to read the whole article, I think you'll find it interesting reading. They have other categories of tackle listed as well, and an archive where a person can go back and find reviews of products they may already use, or already own. 

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewsufix832braidpg2.html


----------



## freshwater_newb

In regards to Bassme's post above:

Here is an excerpt from my man Paulus' website in regards to Sufix 832 which might explain what your tackle tour folks were finding.

_"*When the line breaks it has a reverse shock that separates the weave back up the line*, this may have something to do with the gore having a different stretch ratio to the Dyneema...

...With this braid we will have to wait and see how it performs. It seems that *this may suffer from minute damage that reduces the abs (actual breaking strength) dramatically*, will test this further."_


----------



## mischif

Since you guys are talking about all the frogs you like I guess I can add something not very many people use! By far one of my favorite top water/frog lures is the YUM money hound. You can treat it like a frog around heavy cover but then when the water is open it walks just like a spook! Some of the biggest top water fish I have caught are on these but they also produce smaller ones too.

Here's a pic of a fish I just caught on one trying out a new lake, the fish isn't special but you can see what the lure looks like.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme

freshwater_newb said:


> In regards to Bassme's post above:
> 
> Here is an excerpt from my man Paulus' website in regards to Sufix 832 which might explain what your tackle tour folks were finding.
> 
> _"*When the line breaks it has a reverse shock that separates the weave back up the line*, this may have something to do with the gore having a different stretch ratio to the Dyneema...
> 
> ...With this braid we will have to wait and see how it performs. It seems that *this may suffer from minute damage that reduces the abs (actual breaking strength) dramatically*, will test this further."_


I don't know that the Gore fiber would have any bearing in the Tackle Tour test. As they stated, 7 different brands of line were tested. When Tackle Tour does tests comparing different products, they run the same tests on each product. Sufix 832 is the only braid that has a Gore strand. 

I don't know if you plan on reading the whole review or not, but there was something in it that I found very interesting. The Gore fiber was added to 832 because the Gore fiber was supposed to make the line more abrasion resistant. In their abrasion resistance tests, the 832 tested very poorly. And the lines it was being compared to were all in the 50# - 55# test ranges. Kind of interesting, I'd say.


----------



## Mr. A

Mischif, I actually have a pack of these but had not used them I've always heard their hook up ratio was really low so I tried to avoid the heartbreak. Maybe I'll tire one on and try them out.....if out stops raining!

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## lordofthepunks

Bassbme said:


> One of my favorite web sites (besides this one) is called Tackle Tour. Tackle Tour does real world, and laboratory tests on all kinds of fishing related products. It's a website I go to if I want to get the straight scoop on a product I am interested in buying. They tell it like it is. If a product is good, they'll show and tell you why it's good. If a product is junk, they'll show you and tell you why it's junk.
> 
> I found the following, in a review they did of Sufix 832 braid. The entire review is interesting, but I found this part of it applies to some of the posts that were being made when the discussion was focusing on line. That's why I am posting only this section. The Sufix 832 line they tested, was 40# test.
> ____________________________________________________________
> 
> "*Impact:* Ask a group of fisherman who rely on braid as their primary line what the most important factor of that line is to them and the likely response you receive will be resistance to a sudden impact of force - like on a hookset. Thanks to the Machine, we've devised a method to measure a line's strength in this regard. We were surprised to discover that of the seven products we had on hand for our initial data gathering efforts, not one broke below its rated strength during our impact tests.
> 
> What we did discover is if we ran an extra long sample of line, and repeatedly retied the longest remaining section after a break, it would take less and less force to break the line. This tells us that braided line does not break at just one spot in these situations, but strands break in several places through the length of the line subject to the force. So with each hard hookset or pull, you're weakening the overall length of the line. But what about those times you break off on your first swing of the day with a batch of freshly spooled line? Our answer to that.. remember our knot strength numbers?"
> ____________________________________________________________
> 
> As you can see, the excerpt explains some things that may have been brought up in previous posts in this thread. I know it explains why it got easier and easier to break a fish off on a hook set when I used to use 20# braid.
> 
> If anyone wants to read the whole article, I think you'll find it interesting reading. They have other categories of tackle listed as well, and an archive where a person can go back and find reviews of products they may already use, or already own.
> 
> http://www.tackletour.com/reviewsufix832braidpg2.html





this is a pretty cool test and says a lot.... what it doesn't tell you is how easy, or hard it could be to achieve that breaking strength with a hookset...



this is something ive talked about in the past and its always hard to explain but it makes sense if you can follow me...

braid has zero stretch so an impact creates far more force then a mono or even a floro because stretch absorbs energy...

think about it like this.... take a 100lb weight and attach it to a bungee cord... drop that weight from whatever height you want and that bungee cord is going to slow down the rate of fall and by the time it stops, its going to be exerting 100lbs of force...

do the same with a steel cable, and that cable is going to break because the force that the 100lb weight will exude will be far greater then the 100lbs it weighs..

pretty similar with a rod tip and the weight of a bass...


----------



## Flippin 416

Here's a new one for me. This guy hit in the middle of a big patch of peppergrass. I managed to get my frog back but it broke my hook.


----------



## freshwater_newb

After reading everything and thinking a bit, I have some questions for you guys advocating the heavy rod, heavy braid and baitcaster combo for bass froggin in pads/weeds/slop.

If youve seen my thread about braided line and advertised vs. actual line diameters and their mono equivalent and how mismatching can cause performance issues like casting distance and tangles, you have probably noticed Ive developed a hard-on for matching braid to gear accurately.

So lets build my dream combo for froggin and base this post on the questions it raises.

DATA:

*Rod (MH-H with fast tip 7-7.5)-* abugarcia.com/products/rods/vendetta
Abu Garcia Vendetta2 Casting Rod VNTC73-6 - 7'3" Med-Hvy, Extra-Fast Taper, 12-20lb line weight, ¼-1oz lure weight.

*Baitcaster Reel (Fast retrieve)-* lews.com/reels.htm
Lews Tournament Speed Spool TS1SH - 7.1:1 gear ratio, 31 per turn, 120yd/12lb line capacity.

*Braided Line (Heavy)-* paulusjustfishing.com/4linetesting.htm Highlighted data are my conversions or additions based on equations I used in my braid thread.
berkley-fishing.com/products/line/monofilament/trilene-xt For mono diameter #s and converted into mm using google.com 

Sufix 832- 65lb stated test/88.97lb averaged actual test; 0.400mm stated diameter/0.507mm actual diameter; 0.020=30lb actual mono equivalent diameter; FN# 175.48
OR
PowerPro- 65lb stated test/77.26lb averaged actual test; 0.406mm stated diameter/0.498mm actual diameter; 0.0196=28.75lb actual mono equivalent diameter; FN# 155.14

(This, by the way, is where using my FN# system becomes super useful. Comparing lines of nearly exact diameter to determine which, truly, is stronger. Has nothing to do with this particular discussion really, I'm just looking to use the FN# whenever I can to test its usefulness.  )

Da' Frog- The booyah padcrasher I already bought. It weighs 1/2 oz by the way.

RESULT:

We now have a fat broomstick (according to Mr. Dean Rojas) with a teeny little baitcaster attached with some very heavy (for freshwater certainly) braid spooled. 
In my head it looks a bit silly and unbalanced, mostly because of the reel being mounted on a rod nearly as wide as the reel itself. A clown riding a tiny bicycle comes to mind.

MY QUESTIONS ABOUT ALL THIS:


Balance: 
How does this all work? I imagine the reel is negligible and not a factor. Holding this rig would be like holding the bare rod. Is this an accurate assumption? So if the rod is balanced to begin with there shouldnt be an issue with it being tip heavy as the reel, at a mere 8oz isnt much of a counter balance.

Line weight: 
This is my biggest concern.
We now basically have a 30lb test mono equivalent on a reel designed to optimally handle 12lb test, 14-16lb test at most. Basically twice as heavy as anything one should reasonably put on this thing.
How are we NOT going to have issues like terrible backlashes caused by the weight of this enormous line spooling off this reel? 
I dont have an equation to figure it out, but just how much line are we gonna be able to spool on this 120/12 reel? Like 50 yards? 40?

Same issue, though slightly less so, with the rod. Our rod, and as it is a casting rod Im assuming it has micro guides on it though I wasnt able to confirm despite some time spent searching google, is recommended for up to 20lb test line, so we are 50% above spec here with our 30lb equivalent. How much of this becomes an issue is unknown to me.

Throwin the frog:
How is casting a wind catching 1/2oz lure on 30lb diameter line on a broomstick of a pole gonna work? I'm assuming the extra-fast taper on the tip is doing most of the work here, cause the rest of the pole sure isn't flexing even a single atom with only a 1/2oz of lure being thrown.
How does the weight (not line weight/test but actual weight in ounces) of the line moving forward through the guides and towards our target affect everything since it probably outweighs the lure itself. Is it like fly fishing in that respect? 'Cause it seems that the line is more likely 'pushing' the lure than being drawn forward by the weight of the lure in this scenario.

CONCLUSION:
I am generally interested in hearing from you how all this can function properly with oversized line on both the reel and rod. Have I just chosen the wrong components? I think I understood the criteria well enough but I may be wrong.

Please be assured that this is not meant to be a challenge to the info you have provided about the ideal setup. I actually took your suggestions as gospel and tried to put together the perfect froggin setup, as I understood it, and that maybe sometime in the future I could afford to get for myself. 

The questions I am posing to you are the ones which occurred to me when I ran the numbers on the combo I had built and saw what I believed to be problems based on my understanding of braid diameters.

Youve fished these rigs, you know how they perform while Ive merely imagined them. Enlighten me.


----------



## freshwater_newb

Bassbme said:


> I don't know that the Gore fiber would have any bearing in the Tackle Tour test. As they stated, 7 different brands of line were tested. When Tackle Tour does tests comparing different products, they run the same tests on each product. Sufix 832 is the only braid that has a Gore strand.
> 
> I don't know if you plan on reading the whole review or not, but there was something in it that I found very interesting. The Gore fiber was added to 832 because the Gore fiber was supposed to make the line more abrasion resistant. In their abrasion resistance tests, the 832 tested very poorly. And the lines it was being compared to were all in the 50# - 55# test ranges. Kind of interesting, I'd say.


Yeah, the gore does nothing it seems. I cut that part out from his quote 'cause it didn't seem important to your post but he does spend some time on it. Seems more of a marketing gimmick/trying to set themselves apart and paulus suggests they should have just left it out and woven the full 8 strands of the Dyneema since as far as his tests showed it didn't add any benefits to the line anyway.

I may read the whole article you posted as I have a theory I'd like to test. 

Brands like sufix are loosely woven, sufix especially so, and would 'cause shock breaks up the line easily as all 8 strands are not all under the same tension all of the time. 

Upon steady and increasing tension the strands would have a chance to all even out and bear the load uniformly, but under sudden snaps of tension to the line, the strand or two under the most tension are prone to snap somewhere along their length. 

So while the line seem to be intact, there may be any number of areas where individual strands are broken in any given section of line.

In the tighter woven braids and especially in the ones with a bonding agent or binder, there should be a more uniform tension and load bearing of all the strands and less prone to the hidden fractures. When that line snaps, it all goes and is obvious.

So I'm curious as to whether that idea holds any water vs the data tackle tour and paulus have collected.

abrasion resistance is another place where those loosely woven individual strands being stressed by rubbing could also cause fractures up and down the line and promote failure.


----------



## lordofthepunks

you just asked a bunch of great questions... I will address all of them but I will tell you now, none of your concerns are issues....

line choice and diameter issues - braid casts fantastic, even the heaviest stuff. the actual weight of the line is not an issue and does not cause any extra backlashing... in fact, any backlash you do get is far easier to manage with heavy braid compared to light braid... why? its thicker therefore there is less of it on a spool, and its easier to pick out... as for the amount you can fit on a reel.... around 50 to 60 yards, which is plenty... 

casting - that rod is not nearly as big and bulky as you are expecting... when you get your hands on one, you will be shocked at how un-broom stick like they actually are... plenty enough action to load a 1/2 oz bait.... it does not look silly at all, the diameter in the backbone of the rod is prob less then a 1/2'', far smaller then you are invisioning

balancing - never had an issue with balancing a rod... never owned a vendetta rod but I own several veritas rods and balancing is not an issue... if the rod is designed properly, the weight of the reel is of little consequence, its all about where the reel is on the rod, not about how much the reel weighs...

also pretty sure the rod you are talking about does not have micro guides. however, if it did, it would not be a problem... micro guides handle heavy braid just as good as any other type guides, some may argue better... I have used 65lb braid on a rod with micro guides and there was not a noticeable difference...


----------



## lordofthepunks

in short, your dream combo will work fantastic...


----------



## Mr. A

Newb, if you don't mind, what was the final cost on your set up? Just wondering.

Also, it dawned on me when reading your post that rods, like most thing are not created equal. I don't know about the specific rod you chose, but I do know from my own research bedore buying mt last rods that there can be an enormous difference between what one rod manufacturer calls MH and what another calls MH. The issue as I remember is that there is no standard for comparison, so for me, I would have to physically use a rod and compare it to another rod(s). Then go from there. I would truely appreciate your comming up with an "FN#" style rating standard here!

Maybe you could look into a lighter action saltwater rod. While it may be a M action rod, changing its intended application could increase our decrease its action. Like a medium light salt rod equals a crt action fresh water rod (just for example).

I know that you were looking at 65# test. Nothing wrong with that choice, just wondering if you might consider something lighter like 50# or 55#? 


Lastly, I 100% agree with the last post, a H action rod especially from Abu Garcia, St. Croix, etc, won't actually feel like a broom stick. Far from it. I just bought a 7'MHF rod and when I opened it up I immediately thought it was a medium power rod. Its not, but outs a better rod than the test of my rods....

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## lordofthepunks

Agree with mr A ... Manufacturers ratings are all different... Hell, even within the same company, different lines can be totally different... Case in point, the rod newb is considering, the vendetta, feels far different in the same rated veritas... Both made by Abu Garcia...


----------



## freshwater_newb

Mr. A, Just wanted to be clear that I didn't buy this combo, nor could I at the moment. It's all academic for now BUT I did price it all out anyway 

The price for a Vendetta, since there are no more of those walmart deals left, is currently running $80 retail. 
The lew's tournament TS1SH reel was $122 on amazon. 
A lower model lew's SS1SH, with 10lb plastic max drag vs 14lb carbon maxdrag and no dual braking magnetic/4pin centrifugal but only magnetic and no clicker but still excellent reviewed reel was $82 also off amazon. 

I didn't price 65lb braid but will now... is $20 for 150yds sufix832 from cabela's

so yeah, $220 before tax for the "ideal" setup in the example above. not cheap by any standards for a dedicated "technique" combo.


----------



## freshwater_newb

Also, if I don't get back to fishing soon, been two weeks already, I might just need to get around to devising a FN# for rod action before I go nuts from boredom and fishing withdrawal


----------



## Bassbme

Freshwater newb ..... I wasn't aware there were any braided lines that used a bonding agent or a binder. Coatings? ..... yes. But I'm not aware of any that use a bonding agent to bond the strands together. I'm not saying there aren't any manufacturers that use a bonding agent. I'm just not aware of them. I think I mentioned it in an earlier post. I don't use braid that often. I'm actually not a fan of braid. I only use it when I have too .... not out of preference. 

It's nice to see that you've nixed the idea of using your ML rod and 10# braid for frog fishing. The fish thank you. lol

And the combo you've been pricing will make a great combo for other techniques as well. It will make a great worm and jig rod. Spinner baits, hollow bodied swim baits. Carolina rigs. Flukes. Practically anything except for lures that have treble hooks on them. All you'll need to do is change the line to a quality 14# - 17# fluorocarbon, and you're good to go.


----------



## Bassbme

Freshwater newb. After reading that entire post more thoroughly ....I think you may be putting too much concern into how much 65# braid the reel will hold. But you said you wish you had an equation to figure it out? 

I would think it would be pretty easy. Just take the differences in the diameters of the recommended lines, and the difference in their capacities and extrapolate them to come up with capacities for lines with diameters other than those listed. IE ..... 

12# test @ .012 diameter = 120 yards. 16# test @ .016 diameter = 100 yards. When extrapolated ..... 20# test @ .020 = 80 yards. The diameters and capacities aren't necessarily accurate, they're just numbers I used to make the math easy for the example. 

Of course you don't really know if the capacities that are given for the various line sizes listed in the reel's specs are accurate. But does it really matter if they are? We're talking fresh water bass fishing here. Anyhow ........ there's your way to figure it out.


----------



## JignPig Guide

I found this one a while back dragging a Spro Frog over some matted pond weed. This fish hit my frog and I had her hooked. But she came off. I had a soft plastic Venom Dream Craw weedless hooked on a 4/0 off-set hook with a light weight slip sinker ready. I immediately tossed it to the spot, and she slammed it.

Frogs are great bass catchers. But they also are great locators for pitchin' jignpigs or soft plastics.

*Great thread!*


----------



## Mr. A

JigNPig, I cannot believe I didn't think of it bedore but your post gives me some new ideas! Frogs would make a great search bait for flipping and pitching jigs. I like both styles of fishing, just never thought to put them together!

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Bad Bub

Mr. A said:


> JigNPig, I cannot believe I didn't think of it bedore but your post gives me some new ideas! Frogs would make a great search bait for flipping and pitching jigs. I like both styles of fishing, just never thought to put them together!
> 
> ~^~^~^~^~^
> | Mr. A
> |
> ¿ <°»))))>{


Always have a follow up rod ready.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Bad Bub said:


> Always have a follow up rod ready.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yep....if I frog fish I will have a weedless 4" chigger craw with a small bullet weight....1/4 or slightly more.... sitting in my lap ready to go. (Kayak fishing) I like the light weight so it sinks slowly. More than likely the bass will be looking up the water column. I wanna give him plenty of time to see my bait.

Ill be on the water at day break with a frog on the line. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub

SeanStone said:


> Yep....if I frog fish I will have a weedless 4" chigger craw with a small bullet weight....1/4 or slightly more.... sitting in my lap ready to go. (Kayak fishing) I like the light weight so it sinks slowly. More than likely the bass will be looking up the water column. I wanna give him plenty of time to see my bait.
> 
> Ill be on the water at day break with a frog on the line.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Same thing I use!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Got 13 this morning. Threw all kinds of frogs at them....spro popper frog in black, kvd sexy frog in brown, a jackall iobee in bluegill, and a live target in bullfrog. Got one bite on the spro poppper and the rest came off of the live target frog. In the morning I was getting them everywhere...in pockets and on the edges. As the sun came out the pockets of open water were on fire. Id toss the frog past them 20 or 30 feet and drag it over the pads slow and steady until I got to the pockets. I then did a slow walking motion and the water would erupt. Here's a 16.75" largemouth I got.

All 13 fish ranged from 14" to 17". No size but it sure was fun.

I will say at first I didnt like the live target frog but I am very pleased with the hooks on them. 9 out of 10 bass that I hook get landed. The hooks seem to be spread wider than the other frog brands hooks. They are also super sticky. I still dont like the fact that after 20 fish you lose a good bit of paint... but o well.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

One of the bass put the whoopin on my frog. Darn near flipped it inside out 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish

Good to hear Sean. Add frog lessons to the list would ya. 

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A

Sran, haha, I have had that happen to my frog a few times. After the first time all I could think was how did it get this messed up.

Nice catch! Looking passed the fish the area you are fishing makes me drool, I would love to have water like that, my favorite frog tied up, and have from 1/2 he before dawn till I quit to enjoy it!

I really need to go dishing soon!

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## SeanStone

Mr. A said:


> Sran, haha, I have had that happen to my frog a few times. After the first time all I could think was how did it get this messed up.
> 
> Nice catch! Looking passed the fish the area you are fishing makes me drool, I would love to have water like that, my favorite frog tied up, and have from 1/2 he before dawn till I quit to enjoy it!
> 
> I really need to go dishing soon!
> 
> ~^~^~^~^~^
> | Mr. A
> |
> ¿ <°»))))>{


I thought that the background was more impressive than the fish too. Kinda why i took the picture. Im starting to fall in love with that lake. Its a shame too because its 2.5 hours away from the house. I met up with a friend so I made the trip up there, otherwise I would have stayed closer.. I typically dont drive 3 hours to fish.

Russ.....take note of this thread. Theres a ton of good info. Get a spool of heavy braid and a stiff rod. Then grab one of your spare spools and spool it up....Most spinning reels come with a spare. I wish baitcasters came with spare spools. ........I guess you could order one. (Thinking out loud there) Either way:::::: you will probably only use heavy braid for two reasons.....flipping/ pitching jigs and plastics and frog fishing. Spool it up, grab a frog, and let me know when you wanna start frog training 101. Lol.
Some of my techniques are unorthodox to say the least. They work for me but they may not work for you.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## seapro

When you have pads like that, another thing you can do is raise your big motor up enough to plow through and clear a path, purposely chopping up the vegatation (for guys in boats other than kayaks ). Once you have cleared a path, go instantly back through and pitch a craw into opening in the pads. You may have to punch through with a heavy weight but that is even better. 

All the stirring of the water when you go through with the big motor makes the fish actively feed just outside of where you just went through. I fished the FLW with a guy who did this and won the Tx. First time I had seen it but something that is done in the south a lot. The guy in the back of the boat doesn't catch much but the boater can load up on some hogs!!!


----------



## rustyfish

OK off to buy some 65# braid.

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog

2.5 hour away?!?!?!? Southern ohio Lake?


----------



## SeanStone

rustyfish said:


> OK off to buy some 65# braid.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's cute pot stirrer. 

Scumfrog it might be considered a southwest ohio lake or a central ohio lake i guess. Now that I think about it its probably more central than south. Ive seen reports in both sections on here. I live in south central ohio.... Closest town youd know is probably Portsmouth. 

Im 2 hours from Cincinnati, Columbus, and Dayton. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

How come bass pro NEVER has the spro hollow body frog in killer gill color?

Just bought my 3rd round of frogs......got 4 live targets, 4 jackalls, and 2 spros.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Heres a pic minus 1 jackall. I bought it for a buddy.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A

Good lord that's a lot of frogs!

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Bad Bub

Where do you guys get your iobee frogs? I don't know of anywhere close to me that sells them. I always have to order online....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mischif

The bass pro u work at it rossford carries iobee frogs and sea stone of we don't have a color you want, we can always order it in!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme

Rossford is a lonnnnnnnnnng way away from where Bad Bub lives.


----------



## Bad Bub

Yes it is. I'm on the Ohio river. Center of the state, as far east as you can go....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

I got them from the bass pro in Fairfield Ohio..... probably know more for being close to Cincinatti.

Mischif.....that just takes all the fun out of shopping. Lol. I may order some when I wear the paint off those frogs. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

